# Vinyl comes in Monday!



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys got some exciting news I ordered some 3m vinyl I'm going to vinyl the hood (most of it) the roof and the top of the trunk. I cannot wait I've seen some pictures on this done w some other of your vehicles so I'm pretty stoked. Any ideas comments concerns are welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

**** yea, black carbon fiber?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

No just a matte black my buddy owns a shop n he's got a lot of it I'm not paying for it so haha can't complain... So matte black and I'm tinting my tail lights the next day what's a good % to tint tail lights? 20?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Tail light tint question*

What % should I tint my tail lights in I have a appt on Tuesday toget it done just dnt know what % I should get


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds cool. Do be sure to post pics when the vinyl is laid!

As for your taillights.. I really wouldn't go strong at all... 50% max. If you get too carried away with it, you're just a safety concern waiting for a hefty citation.

Just saying, lol.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya I hear u the guy told me todo 20 lol I think anything above 20 might look stupid. So uk of anywhere I can get pic comparisons? Cruze specific 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There isn't many tinted taillights around here but it has been done. One guy owns 2 Cruzes, a red and blue I think. If I see his avatar I think I'll recognize it. Have you tried searching the forum from a computer? You get better results that way.

And yeah don't over do it to where you can't see them light up.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya ill have to try n search when I get home. I definitely don't want to over do it but I wanted to see if someone knew the "threshold" for lack of better words when it came to % 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd do a very light tint. If you can, hold a swatch up to the tails in good light. It should look similar once it's applied.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya I'm going to have to do something but ill keep you guys posted w pictures etc before during and after the vinyl install on Monday. Should turn out nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

As I promised, but the glow tie didn't come in in time unfortunately figures came from China. Here are some pics






























what you think? I still have to plastidip lower grill and rear dif. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Def unique. Haven't seen any other Cruze like that. 
I like it especially the trunk


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

very nice job there!
any tips for installing the tail light tint, i fear bubbles and creases, especially around that bend for the outer lights


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good, I also like the way the trunk looks


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry if I thread jack herw can anyone tell me hiw many cans of plasti dip will it take to so my rco rims.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry if I thread jack herw can anyone tell me hiw many cans of plasti dip will it take to so my rco rims.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sorry if I thread jack herw can anyone tell me hiw many cans of plasti dip will it take to so my eco rims.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


They usually say 1 can per Wheel but you might be able to use less.


----------

